# SE and Civil SE Books for Sale



## THUDore (Nov 1, 2009)

Folks,

I passed the April SE1 so I am selling the following books I studies with:

1) 2005 Wood Design Package (4 books: ASD/LRFD Structural Wood Design Solved Example Problems 2005; ASD/LRFD NDS for Wood Construction

2005;ASD/LRFD Manual for Engineered Wood COnstruction2005 and ASD/LRFD Wind and Seismic)

Like new w/ a couple highlit marks. $130 plus shipping

2) Design of Highway Bridges: An LRFD Approach, Baker and Puckett, 2 edition

New, $100 plus shipping

3) Design of Wood Structures ASD/LRFD, Bryer, Fridley, Pollock, Codeen, 6 edition

New, $59 plus shipping

4) Civil Engineering: Bridge Strcutures Review, Williams, 3rd edition

Almost new, w/signature in cover, $ 120 plus shipping

5) Civil Engineering: Foundations and Retaining Strucrures Review, Williams

Almost new, w/signature in cover, $ 120 plus shipping

6) Civil Engineering Building Structures Review, Williams, 3rd Edition

Almost new, w/signature in cover, $100 plus shipping

Or Items 4)+5)+6) for 290 plus shipping

7) Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures ASCE 7-05

Like new, w/ some highlight, $80 plus shipping

Please send me a message with this board or [email protected]


----------



## kvrd (Dec 17, 2009)

do u still have the books


----------

